
The Atmosphere of Uranus Is Literally Leaking Gas into Space - bookofjoe
https://www.sciencealert.com/uranus-atmosphere-is-leaking-gas-into-space
======
coldtea
Well, it's Uranus, of course it would be leaking gas...

~~~
bookofjoe
My choice for best headline of the year to date. Am I right, or am I right?

